# Tinanti- Sale size?



## Ordovician (Feb 14, 2004)

My Steatocranus tinanti have now produced 2 spawns. The first ones are about 1 inch, and the second set are just out of their cave at about a quarter inch.

Correction. 3 spawns. The other pair just released theirs on the other side of the tank. (60x18x17 80g)

Its going to be crowded pretty soon. With CA fish, I'd sell them at an inch, but these are so low bodied, should I wait longer? The parents were 3 inches + when I purchased them, but I would prefer not to wait so long! They aren't aggressive to the first set yet, but I'd imagine the chasing will increase with time.

Thanks


----------



## aquaticclarity (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm selling my F1 Steatocranus tinanti at about the 1 1/2" size. Even if they are closer to the 1" size they should be good to go.

Jeff


----------

